# We have a winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a winner!


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Who?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:fireworks1: arty: :banana: :jump: :fireworks1: 
*MrPorterHouse is our winner!* 
:fireworks2: :woohoo: :jump: arty: :fireworks2:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW, I'm Happy. This is great news. Thanks to Hometheatershack and Thanks to Sonnie and Wayne and all the members who participated.


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. P,

Maybe now we'll convince you to put another woofer logo up there under your name ;^)

Congrats!

Ron
SVS


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron Stimpson said:


> Mr. P,
> 
> Maybe now we'll convince you to put another woofer logo up there under your name ;^)


:rofl: 

I just realized it... heehee... not that it wasn't staring me in the face. :rubeyes:

He'll definitely have another sub to snap a pic of in a few days or so.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats! You have to give us some kind of review once you have had a listen


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations Mate - you have won a great system. Enjoy


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got the Speakers and the Subwoofer. I've only had a brief time with them so far and its been very good. My room is a little overwhelming for the smaller bookshelves, but the center channel can sing and the subwoofer is, of course, outstanding. Here is the initial plot of the sub after calibration with NO EQ. I've got the system setup with a 100Hz crossover and I've got a Cerwin Vega LW15 subwoofer running speaker level with the SBS-01 bookshelf mains and those are crossed over at about 125Hz. I'll write more as I get time. Thanks SVS and Thanks HometheaterShack!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent MrPorterHouse! :T

I have that same setup of the SBS-01's right now. When they were in my great room they seemed a little small, although still quite good. Now that they are in my small home theater room, they actually sound big. The sub was remarkable on WOTW's, even in the great room.


----------

